# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Vote for the Task of the Year 2019

## spellbee2

*It's almost 2019, which means it's time to decide on our next Task of the Year theme!*
Hey everyone! We're less than a week away from ringing in the new year, and ringing in a new official Task of the Year! Normally, only people who have completed December's Task of the Month can vote on the Task of the Year, but it seems like the end of the year has snuck up on us almost without warning, as no one has completed any of them! So I'm opening up the voting to everyone so we get a good selection of tasks.

Below are the suggestions we've accumulated over the past few years. This is not an exhaustive list - in fact, *if you want to suggest your own tasks, feel free to add them to this post*, and I'll add them to the list (suggestions should be one coherent "theme", with 6-7 tasks under that theme. Each task should take a significant amount of dream stability/control to accomplish).

Here are the current options:


*Spoiler* for _American Cities - TheSheepCounter_: 



*New York* - One of your stops is the Big Apple, where you have been chosen as the lead in a new Broadway musical! Put on a great performance.

*Seattle* - In Seattle, Washington, there is a very tall tower called the Space Needle. Jump off this tower by any means necessary (parachute, bungee cord, or just leap off). 

*St. Louis* - St. Louis, home of the Gateway Arch. Grow into a giant and bend the arch into a straight line, a loop de loop, or whatever you please!

*Chicago* - You're in the Windy City now, so try not to get blown away. Eat a deep dish pizza and describe the taste.

*Atlanta* - You've been entered in a drinking contest at the World of Coca Cola. Emerge the victor.

*Los Angeles* - Sunny LA! Mingle with your favorite movie star(s).

*Houston* - Enter the Rodeo at the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo. Stay on your bull for as long as possible!




*Spoiler* for _Tech Breakthroughs of the 21st Century - Aristaeus_: 



*The Solar Plane* - As you might have guessed, this is an electric aircraft that runs on solar power. Take off with your own solar plane, fly to whatever place you want, then land the plane. Describe the experience.

*The Electric Car* - Automobiles that run on energy instead of petrol. Find an electric car, get inside, then drive wherever you want. Describe the experience.

*3D Printing* - A 3D Printer is like a normal printer, only it prints 3D objects. Said objects can be made of plastic, metal, and various other solid material. Find a 3D Printer and make it print whatever you want. Describe the object(s).

*Oculus Rift* - A popular virtual reality device that is worn over the eyes. Put on this device and describe what you see.

*The Smart Phone* - These handheld devices are everywhere. Bluntly put, it is a telephone with a touchscreen, camera, an internet browser, and heck knows what else. Using your own Smart Phone, send someone a text message prompting them to call you. It can be anybody; your best friend, your significant other, or that bedmate whose name you'll probably forget tomorrow. Once they call you, answer the phone. Report what they say, and describe the phone's ringtone.

*The Smart Watch* - Like a watch, only with more features; one of which reports your heart rate. Wear one of these devices, run a long distance, then check your heart rate on the watch. What does it say?

*Drones* - Also called "Unmanned Aerial Vehicles", Drones are advanced machines operated via remote control. Like your childhood toy aeroplane--only better. Drones are often used for surveillance, but their uses are steadily becoming more diverse. Drones usually come in the form of a jet or a quadcopter. Fly your own drone over a distant area, make it do whatever you want.




*Spoiler* for _Visiting other worlds - PercyLucid_: 




*Middle Earth - Finishing all at Mt. Doom* - Visit Mt. Doom. Your intention is to sacrifice the One Ring. Unfortunately for you, instead of Frodo's clear path, there is a Nazgûl waiting for you at the entrance. Defeat it and sacrifice the One Ring.

*Pandora - Kicking out illegal aliens* - Mother Tree is under attack by some nasty humans. It does not matter, Navy or Human, but you are on their side. Make sure to cause several human casualty and even more mechanoids casualties.

*Narnia - Bring the winter back* - Not all tasks is about being the hero... In this one you will be the foe. You should resurrect the Queen or become her. Enslave the Narnia people and bring sheer glacial windstorms.

*Howard's - Create the Mirror Spell or Potion* - The most undesired person in your life learned the forbidden curse "Avedakedraba" and has intentions to kill you. Learn the Mirror spell and make sure to take the Avedakebra. Observe how is deflected back to him!

*Tomorrowland - Go to a further future* - Visit Tomorrowland by traveling through the pin. Once you get there, you find an even more futuristic looking character who hands you another pin and you travel even further. Report.

*Star Wars: Earth's Demise!* - The Wars have extended all the way to the Milky Way and the Solar System. There are many troops at Mars, preparing to strike the Earth to harvest all its gold. What side are you on? Make sure to claim victory.

*Planet Vegeta: Stop Frieza* - You will false-awake in your comfy bed, located somewhere at planet Vegeta. There is turmoil! Frieza is about to destroy the planet. Prevent it!





*Spoiler* for _Harry Potter - Naturespirit_: 




*Diagon Alley* - Go to Diagon Alley, and buy a wand.

*Platform 9 and 3/4* - Teleport to King Cross Station, run through the barrier, and hop on the Hogwarts Express. Describe what you see out the train window.

*Sorting* - Wear the Sorting Hat and be sorted into Ravenclaw, Griffindor, Hufflepuff or Slytherin.

*Quidditch* - Hop on a broomstick and play in the Quidditch Cup!

*Expecto Patronum!* - Yell 'Expecto Patronum' and summon your patronus. (*Note/edit from PercyLucid:*This task was done) Use the "Ridiculous spell instead" and see what your greatest fear is and what it becomes into.

*Potions* - Take Potions class, and prank Severus Snape.

*Spell* - Cast a spell from the books of your choosing.

*Exams*-Take your exams and fail if needed.





*Spoiler* for _Rescue Rangers - dolphin_: 




*space UFO* - Somebody in a flying saucer in outer space has been abducted by aliens. Rescue them from the flying saucer, banish or destroy it, and return the person to their home.

*ocean boat* - Somebody is on a sinking boat and dropped their waterproof camera in an area where there are hungry sharks nearby. Fix their boat or summon a new boat for them, go to the bottom of the ocean to retrieve their camera, and give it back to them. 

*desert car* - Somebody's car broke down on a road in a desert. Find them, get their car running, ask them where they were going, and use any means necessary to to get both them and their new car there.

*city fire* - Somebody is trapped in a burning building. Rescue them and take them to their family waiting outside. Put out the fire and fix the building.

*jungle* - Somebody exploring a jungle for to study jaguars has been tied up by natives. Free them, escape the natives and help them to find a jaguar for them to study. Summon a helicopter and pilot for them so they have an easy way to get home. 

*snowy mountain cave* - Somebody who was on a hike is being held in the hand of a hungry abominable snow monster. Find the cave on the snowy mountain where the monster is, and free the hiker from the monster. Escape from the cave and use any means necessary to close the entrance to trap the monster. Take the rescued to the top of the mountain so they can enjoy the view. 

*river rapids* - Somebody lost in a forest has fallen into a raging river which is headed towards a big waterfall. Save the person before they die and reunite the person with the friends they were separated from.




After reading all the different themes, post below and vote on your top 3, in the order you want them to appear. Each position will score the following amount of points:

*1st - 3 points
2nd - 2 points
3rd - 1 point*
All votes are due by *December 31, 11:59AM Eastern*, which gives us enough time to have the new tasks up by the start of the new year.

Again, if you have any potential edits to the themes, as well as any last minute theme/task suggestions, feel free to put them here, and I'll add them to the vote list ASAP. Good luck, and happy voting!


*Spoiler* for _Vote Tracker_: 



American Cities5 +++++Tech Breakthroughs4 ++++Visiting Other Worlds7 +++++++Harry Potter5 +++++Rescue Rangers3 +++

----------


## ShadowLilla

*1st - Harry Potter*

After reading the tasks I immediately thought of many other things you could do, like the Yule Ball, exploring the castle, eating magical candy, meeting the magical creatures like hippogriffs, thestrals etc... There's just so much you could do! I think this theme could at the very best give the fans of the books the motivation needed to finally improve and get creative with their lucid skills :smiley:  

*2nd - Tech Breakthroughs of the 21st century*

Really modern and fun tasks! I personally haven't had a lot of modern devices and such in my dreams so this would be something new.

*3rd - American Cities*

This theme would be good because you don't need background information (right?) to try the tasks. So even if one is not familiar with the other themes, they could at least try this. All the tasks seem fun.

----------


## Lang

I vote: 
1st - Visiting other worlds 
2nd - American Cities
3rd - Harry Potter
May everyone achieves lucidity and wings, next year!!

----------


## LeaoLouro

Voting for:
Visiting other worlds 1st,
American Cities 2nd and
Harry Potter 3rd

----------


## RelicWraith

Hope I'm not too late!

1 - Rescue Rangers 

2 - Tech Breakthroughs of the 21st Century

3 - Visiting Other Worlds

----------

